# Texas Rally - Heading Out



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Texas Rally Original Post

Hey -- we are heading out in the morning (WED) instead of Thursday as we planned-

I have to go and do some work stuff in Dallas on Thursday afternoon so i figure i would drag the trailer up a day early and get set up -- so that will make five days for us there total ...

I think we are in slot 23 -- so if you are in 22 or 24 its not to late for you to move -- LOL









We will be heading out tomorrow morning about 0900 ... figure 4.5 hours to get there --

See the rest of you when you arrive...

Remember -- last one there brings the beer... LOL

Ghosty


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

We'll be there around noon on Friday. See you there.

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Consider taking the back road (281) upto Hico, cut over to 69 at Glen Rose then over to 35W. Beats the heck out of the I35 traffic.
Regards, Glenn


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Judy and I will be there on Friday between 1:00 and 2:00. Cannot wait for this week to be over. See everyone Friday.

WE HAVE SITE 17

Robert


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Made it here safely ... two others already here ...

not much shade --

Rate was better then i thought it would be -- 27.80 total per day ...

make sure you bring "chigger" spray (Off with Deet is good -- allot of Chiggers here it seems) --

Pools are nice --

Camping World is only about 4 miles from here...


----------

